# Durkee famous foods salt shaker Pat.1877



## Humabdos (Jun 19, 2004)

I would like to find a cap for this. I heard someone makes replacements any one have info?  The mold seam goes all the way to the top. How old is it 1900? 
 Durkee famous foods New York
 Bottom  marked  patented April 17, 1877


----------



## Humabdos (Jun 19, 2004)

*Durkee salt shaker*

Durkeee famous foods New York Pat 1877


----------



## IRISH (Jun 19, 2004)

*RE: Burkee famous foods salt shaker Pat.1877*

Nice rego diamond [] ,  generally anything with a British registration diamond on it seems to date within a few years of the date on the diamond,  as yours is 1877 it's probably from 1877 to around the mid 1880's.
 It's a nice little item that one,  anything with a diamond is doubly nice I think [] .


----------



## David E (Jun 19, 2004)

*RE: Burkee famous foods salt shaker Pat.1877*

I show that mark on E.R. Durkee & Co 1877 to 1900 on bottom. Just by memory along time ago, I beleive that mark was stolen from English and all the numbers given on that mark mean something, I guess like date and such.
 More, these are all from Durkie N.Y.
 ERD&CO post 1874 pepper sause
 ER DURKE same
 ER DURKE & co 1850 TO 1860 spieces
 DURKE & CO 1880 Meat sause

 Dave


----------



## Humabdos (Jun 19, 2004)

*RE: Burkee famous foods salt shaker Pat.1877*

Now if I can find a pepper shaker to match[&:]    Thanks for the info.  
 I reduced the file size on that photo now I can't repost it.  said file size to large but  it's only 18kb.
 Glen


----------



## Humabdos (Jun 19, 2004)

*RE: Burkee famous foods salt shaker Pat.1877*

Thank's Dave I thought it said Burkee but on closer look it doe's say Durkee. I'm going to order a good bottle book soon[&:] This might be one of my older bottles. 
 Oregon was still a bit wild in 1877 so we don't have the bottles the South and east have.
 Glen


----------



## IRISH (Jun 22, 2004)

There is all the info you need to know about the British registration diamond on Oz-rileys website  http://www.users.bigpond.com/oz-riley/   look at the "Bottle College" link then "Dating Australian Bottles".


----------

